# what do you want to be when you grow up? hah.



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys and girls, you people are right...this forum is getting pretty boring.
Here's my attempt to start a new topic that will maybe get some answers...

What do you want to be when you grow up (aka when you become a workin man/woman)? and, why?
I want to know whatever it is that will make you wake up in the morning and say, "hey! I get to go to work today" with a smile on your face because you love your job...

Or, if your in college, what's your major? and, why do you want to major inthat?

I'm a college sophmore majoring in Fish and Wildlife Biology.
As to a career that will last me a lifetime??

I'd like to work with whitetail deer fawns doing research and rehabilitation, get my masters and teach FW, or who knows...maybe go into law enforcement with the game and fish.

now, its your turn to speak up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to own my own archery shop and do professional hunting like what Travis Turner does.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if i could be it would be pro hunter or that band band makes it big. but wont happen. so:

im going to college for engineering science and hope to become a civil or mechanical engineer.

that why i can have money to buy the stuff I like and I think its interresting stuff.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Possible majors:
modernity
biological anthropology
ecology
wildlife biology
foreign affairs

...Totally not sure as to what I will study until I find out who accepts me.

Edit: Hi five for wildlife bio. :thumb:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

have my own bow shop


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have given it ALOT of thought, and recently found the life path that may have been perfectly suited for me: beach bum.

I hate to work a real job and I need some color. Besides, I'd love to be a better swimmer.

I am also getting tired of living where it's cold year 'round. Firewood is the devil.

I'd really love just to spend my life without money or responsibilities. I can live on nothing, and I'd be happy lounging in the sun and surf all the time.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

kegan said:


> I have given it ALOT of thought, and recently found the life path that may have been perfectly suited for me: beach bum.
> 
> I hate to work a real job and I need some color. Besides, I'd love to be a better swimmer.
> 
> ...


sounds good! 

as for me, i still don't know what i want to do. if i go back to school in a year or two, it'll probably be something in science or engineering. but at this point, i don't know what kind of career i'd enjoy doing.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Not exactly sure, yet. I know that I want to be some kind of engineer. I don't know if I want to make fighter jets, or compound bows (you know, work at Hoyt or Bowtech and make new bow designs).

For collage, I don't know. I want to find one with a good archery program. Stanford looks pretty good as far as that goes...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of engineers roaming around here...



any drs? lawyers? fancy stuff like that?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Not exactly sure, yet. I know that I want to be some kind of engineer. I don't know if I want to make fighter jets, or compound bows (you know, work at Hoyt or Bowtech and make new bow designs).
> 
> For collage, I don't know. I want to find one with a good archery program. Stanford looks pretty good as far as that goes...


i think clarkson might to. i know they have a trap league there so maybe archery to. i might go there so ill have to give that a look.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about going into the Ag business. Either come back and farm with my dad, or maybe even go into fish and wildlife biology. Not really sure, only a freshman in high school haha


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> I'm thinking about going into the Ag business. Either come back and farm with my dad, or maybe even go into fish and wildlife biology. Not really sure, only a freshman in high school haha


you will probally change your mind 100 times before u graduate. i change my career plans about 20 times between between freshman year-senior. 
have fun in high school. deffinatly try to plan early that way you can take as many classes in high school as possible to set you in the right path. i wish i planed on go to school for engineering in 9th grade i would have taken more engineering classes at school. man high school goes by fast enjoy it as much as possible.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

i wanna move to illinois and open up my own outfitter ranch kinda thing and guide hunts.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

physicist
engineer 
design bows
own my own bow/archery company
own my own little pro shop on the side


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

I'd love to be a professional hunter but if im not fortunate enough i would love to be a Fireman/Search and Rescue and im gonna be a junior firefighter here pretty soon when i get a application.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Everyone has got some good jobs they are looking forward to...

Work hard, know what you want...try and make it happen.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> Everyone has got some good jobs they are looking forward to...
> 
> Work hard, know what you want...try and make it happen.


Good advice!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

For a while I was wanting to design bows, but lately with the economy and fuel sources i'm thinking that more dough would role in if i went down a route of mechanical engineering in containment or drilling for fuel sources, or petroleum. Personnaly I think solar is a joke so i would kinda like to find out a way to catch up with the chineese.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to work on a horse ranch that rescues abused and neglected horses, and takes in abused and neglected kids!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am majoring in Criminal Justice and plan on being a State Trooper for a few years. I will then work my way up in the Criminal Justice chain and one day hope to get involved with either secret service, FBI, or blackwater security!

We'll see how things work out..


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Knottygirl said:


> There seems to be a lot of engineers roaming around here...
> 
> 
> 
> any drs? lawyers? fancy stuff like that?


Oh.. and im minoring in a medical lab tech. position also..


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I am majoring in Criminal Justice and plan on being a State Trooper for a few years. I will then work my way up in the Criminal Justice chain and one day hope to get involved with either secret service, FBI, or blackwater security!
> 
> We'll see how things work out..


sounds pretty sweet...good luck with that...
medical lab?
what exactly does that professional entail?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Medical Laboratory Technicians are skilled professionals who assist the pathologist in examining for disease by using various chemical and microscopic procedures (I really love chemistry and any science subject for that matter). But the medical laboratory technician adjusts and operates diagnostic equipment, microscopes, and computerized instruments used in the medical laboratory.

Pretty fun stuff!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Medical Laboratory Technicians are skilled professionals who assist the pathologist in examining for disease by using various chemical and microscopic procedures (I really love chemistry and any science subject for that matter). But the medical laboratory technician adjusts and operates diagnostic equipment, microscopes, and computerized instruments used in the medical laboratory.
> 
> Pretty fun stuff!


I thought that's what you were referrering to when you said "medical lab". I wanted to make sure you meant Pathology.
I work in a pathology lab as a technician....


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> i think clarkson might to.


Do u mean me ?

Im just finishing my first year of Industrial Design at Loughborough University, will come out with a Bachelors and Masters with the possibility of getting a doctrate if im good enough.

I dont have any particular focus as of yet, thats one thing we explore in the 2nd and 3rd years.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

im leaning towards a nurse. nut of course id love to be a professional hunter..lmao .. is that even possible? like huntin biz


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

To go pro! leaning towards that, my scores at ibo nationals for the past 2 years (counting this year) are looking good :shade:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to do EXACTLY what Dave Cousins does.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> I want to do EXACTLY what Dave Cousins does.


we all wanna be like him, not sure about exactly like him though :darkbeer:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Would love to be a pro hunter or fisherman but thats not possible (MONEY) so i am shooting for Major League Baseball Player.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im goin to try to get a job with the missouri department of conservation and work at my uncles archery shop on the side.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> I have given it ALOT of thought, and recently found the life path that may have been perfectly suited for me: beach bum.
> 
> I hate to work a real job and I need some color. Besides, I'd love to be a better swimmer.
> 
> ...


I want to get into the cold, I am sick and tired of the heat! Here in Florida it is like being in an oven during the summer time! I don't like it! I try to go outside in 95+ degree weather that fells like it's 105 and i come back inside drenched with sweat dripping on the floor! I want to leave this state! I at least want to live somewhere north of Florida, like georgia or tennessee. I definitely don't like the heat when it's this hot out!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> Would love to be a pro hunter or fisherman but thats not possible (MONEY) so i am shooting for Major League Baseball Player.


what position do you play? I would love to play at the college baseball level some day.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I want to get into the cold, I am sick and tired of the heat! Here in Florida it is like being in an oven during the summer time! I don't like it! I try to go outside in 95+ degree weather that fells like it's 105 and i come back inside drenched with sweat dripping on the floor! I want to leave this state! I at least want to live somewhere north of Florida, like georgia or tennessee. I definitely don't like the heat when it's this hot out!


I'm getting to the point where when it's hot, I just sit. I'm quite lazy, so this works for me. If I try that when I get cold, I freeze to death:lol:.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I want to get into the cold, I am sick and tired of the heat! Here in Florida it is like being in an oven during the summer time! I don't like it! I try to go outside in 95+ degree weather that fells like it's 105 and i come back inside drenched with sweat dripping on the floor! I want to leave this state! I at least want to live somewhere north of Florida, like georgia or tennessee. I definitely don't like the heat when it's this hot out!


Try 115 in July. At least I have a dry heat. :tongue:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> what position do you play? I would love to play at the college baseball level some day.


i mostly play first base but sometimes i play third.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I am doing what I love.. making bows which I sell.. going around the U.S to archery shows.. Putting on archery shows for people.. Helping new comers to archery... I am also on a archery T.V show all trad bows.. I run a small archery shop as I would call it.. where I sell arrows, arrow stuff, bows and sell glue and wood lams for bows, glass... riser wood..... so yes all u can do is tell your self your going to do and let it play out... Thats what I been doing for the past 4 years... I am still in college but the money is nice.....

Take Care guys,

cody


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i want to go to a community colledge for excavating or work for cummins power systems if they have an opening when i graduate.:embara:


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

firefighter-hot shot, somthing in the game and fish, or a engineer-designer


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

not sure yet either hav my own archery shop or become a cop.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

HuntinChic said:


> I want to work on a horse ranch that rescues abused and neglected horses, and takes in abused and neglected kids!!


good for you!!!!!!!!!!!! It will the most rewarding thing you ever do!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i want to be a pro hunter or a pro fisherman,if those don't work out I want to be a pharmasist.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

hm, ive had thoughts of being a lawyer..
singing..
& being a vet..
dont know which ill choose yet.. lol.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no idea what I wan't to be yet. I'm smart enough, so they tell me, to go on to college and be something great, but I don't really like school. 

But, I have thought about becoming a chef.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

ruling the world muhahaha


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Of course I would love to hunt and fish for a livving. I would love to win the bassmaster classic.

Something in science or biology or maybe engineering. Maybe medical? 10 years in school is a little long though. Who knows?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> i mostly play first base but sometimes i play third.


I play third and pitch.


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

I wanna be a navy seal or secret service but I'd lve to hunt with the huge but if I can't do that the navy sounds good or the marines!!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I have thought alot about becoming a geneticist or something with geneologist. You know do stuff with genetically changing people. Not saying I agree with that just really interested in it. Besides then I retire early have more time to hunt.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm still not sure what I want to do for sure, my dream job would be a helicopter pilot like for a hospital or something like that, but I don't think there's going to be too many job openings, so next year I'm taking Engineering classes in highschool to see if I might be interested in Engineering.


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to be a journalist for a magazine like In-Fisherman and be like Doug Stange or maybe Peterson's bowhunting mag. Who knows


----------



## alexstep88 (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm going to school for air traffic control.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

This is a prime example of your mind changing. Now I think I am going to get the following:

Diesel certified mechanic
A and P
Machinist
Welder
Aerospace engineer


----------



## alexstep88 (Dec 2, 2008)

N7709K said:


> This is a prime example of your mind changing. Now I think I am going to get the following:
> 
> Diesel certified mechanic
> A and P
> ...


I have a lot of friends who have or are getting their a&p. seems good with baby boomers leaving. is 7709K your tail number?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

n number off of my dad's old plane. my profile pic is his new plane


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm in my first semester for RN right now and think this is prolly what i want to due cause there are plenty of jobs available pretty much everywhere oh and they get paid good


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

Im a sophmore in college, going for engineering but i want to be a farmer, and if that doesnt work (ive been trying but i cant find a farm) i'll try to be a agricultural engineer. Seeing as im pretty good with math and i want to work outside


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

alexstep88 said:


> i'm going to school for air traffic control.


My friends mom, work in the aviation field for the Government, and was talking to me about air traffic control and how its legit and you can make alot of money, but the down sides is its a super stressful job, anyways thought i'd just say that.


----------

